# Degrado Gf VIP. Sieropositivo tra concorrenti.



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2022)

GF VIP che tocca una nuova punta di degrado.
Per la prima volta in Italia nella storia di un reality un concorrente sieropositivo farà parte del cast (o meglio, per la prima volta dichiarandolo).
Si tratta del costumista gay Giovanni Ciacci.

"Essere sieropositivo è un enorme stigma sociale, con la partecipazione al reality di Signorini voglio dimostrare che sono una persona come tutte le altre e che non sono un condannato a morte. Sono fiero di quello che sono, e del messaggio che darò in TV."


----------



## Andris (4 Agosto 2022)

ditegli che non siamo ai tempi dei Lakers di Magic...il mondo si è evoluto senza il solito esibizionista gay a Mediaset...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> GF VIP che tocca una nuova punta di degrado.
> Per la prima volta in Italia nella storia di un reality un concorrente sieropositivo farà parte del cast (o meglio, per la prima volta dichiarandolo).
> Si tratta del costumista gay Giovanni Ciacci.
> 
> "Essere sieropositivo è un enorme stigma sociale, con la partecipazione al reality di Signorini voglio dimostrare che sono una persona come tutte le altre e che non sono un condannato a morte. Sono fiero di quello che sono, e del messaggio che darò in TV."


Toby,ma perché tutti gli anni propongono questa immondizia?? Ma c'è ancora gente che segue questa porcheria? Questa trasmissione è il degrado più alto della televisione,io non è che voglio fare il bacchettone, ma se c'è un programma che vorrei venga cancellato dalla faccia della terra è proprio questo. Uno dei miei sogni nella vita è vedere chiudere sto baraccone di merxxa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Toby,ma perché tutti gli anni propongono questa immondizia?? Ma c'è ancora gente che segue questa porcheria? Questa trasmissione è il degrado più alto della televisione,io non è che voglio fare il bacchettone, ma se c'è un programma che vorrei venga cancellato dalla faccia della terra è proprio questo. Uno dei miei sogni nella vita è vedere chiudere sto baraccone di merxxa.



La seguono in tanti, più di quanto tu possa immaginare! C'è gente su Twitter che commenta 24/24 questa spazzatura umana, e addirittura si crea degli idoli. Tutto questo è un chiaro segno del degrado irreversibile della società.
Ogni anno si raggiungono picchi più bassi. Arriveremo sicuramente ai concorrenti pedofili o zoofili.

Il responsabile di questo letamaio ha comunque un nome e un cognome: Piersilvio Berlusconi.
Si vede che gode a fare questi programmi, avrà i suoi feticci perversi. Basta guardarlo in faccia o sentirgli la vocina, è inquietante quel tizio.


----------



## sampapot (4 Agosto 2022)

ma c'è ancora gente che guarda questa tv spazzatura???


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Agosto 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> ma c'è ancora gente che guarda questa tv spazzatura???


purtroppo si,e la colpa è di un uomo solo,Piersilvio Berlusconi


----------



## numero 3 (4 Agosto 2022)

La TV è un mezzo passivo, la guardano solo anziani e gente annoiata senza scopo e il palinsesto da quello che la gente chiede


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> GF VIP che tocca una nuova punta di degrado.
> Per la prima volta in Italia nella storia di un reality un concorrente sieropositivo farà parte del cast (o meglio, per la prima volta dichiarandolo).
> Si tratta del costumista gay Giovanni Ciacci.
> 
> "Essere sieropositivo è un enorme stigma sociale, con la partecipazione al reality di Signorini voglio dimostrare che sono una persona come tutte le altre e che non sono un condannato a morte. Sono fiero di quello che sono, e del messaggio che darò in TV."


Ovviamente il pubblico in studio lo applauidirà osannando il suo coraggio..


----------



## Tobi (4 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Toby,ma perché tutti gli anni propongono questa immondizia?? Ma c'è ancora gente che segue questa porcheria? Questa trasmissione è il degrado più alto della televisione,io non è che voglio fare il bacchettone, ma se c'è un programma che vorrei venga cancellato dalla faccia della terra è proprio questo. Uno dei miei sogni nella vita è vedere chiudere sto baraccone di merxxa.



C è una bella lista:

GF in cima seguito da:
Uomini e donne
Pomeriggio Cinque e Mattina Cinque
L'isola dei Famosi
Amici

Purtroppo c è gente che ama questi programmi


----------



## Controcorrente (4 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> purtroppo si,e la colpa è di un uomo solo,Piersilvio Berlusconi


Se ci guadagna dei soldi è un merito, non una colpa, non è compito degli imprenditori educare la società (regimi a parte). Se le persone guardassero un programma storico o scientifico con la stessa dedizione, passione e audience stai tranquillo che in TV vedresti solo programmi di questo tipo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La seguono in tanti, più di quanto tu possa immaginare! C'è gente su Twitter che commenta 24/24 questa spazzatura umana, e addirittura si crea degli idoli. Tutto questo è un chiaro segno del degrado irreversibile della società.
> Ogni anno si raggiungono picchi più bassi. Arriveremo sicuramente ai concorrenti pedofili o zoofili.
> 
> Il responsabile di questo letamaio ha comunque un nome e un cognome: Piersilvio Berlusconi.
> Si vede che gode a fare questi programmi, avrà i suoi feticci perversi. Basta guardarlo in faccia o sentirgli la vocina, è inquietante quel tizio.


lui manda sta roba perchè fa ascolti a basso prezzo.
c'è gente che lo guarda perchè dopo una giornata di soprusi tanti non han voglia di sentir ancora parlare di coronavirus, guerra, mallattia, pestilenze, omicidi nei 300 programmi serali di approfondimento.
arriva davanti alla tv stanca e in ritardo magari per guardare un film (quelli nuovi sono inguardabili) o delle serie che devi seguire con attenzione, si piazza li davanti e intanto magari guarda un po' il cell.
questo è il target maggiore di questi programmi.
poi ci son quelli che guardano il live che non stanno affatto bene...........


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> GF VIP che tocca una nuova punta di degrado.
> Per la prima volta in Italia nella storia di un reality un concorrente sieropositivo farà parte del cast (o meglio, per la prima volta dichiarandolo).
> Si tratta del costumista gay Giovanni Ciacci.
> 
> "Essere sieropositivo è un enorme stigma sociale, con la partecipazione al reality di Signorini voglio dimostrare che sono una persona come tutte le altre e che non sono un condannato a morte. Sono fiero di quello che sono, e del messaggio che darò in TV."


Immagino la felicità degli altri morti di fama che abiteranno con lui, vivranno in paranoia totale.


----------



## Stex (4 Agosto 2022)

ma tipo mi pare che l'ultima edizione è durata tipo 6 mesi? puo essere?


----------



## smallball (4 Agosto 2022)

Immondizia televisiva


----------



## Swaitak (4 Agosto 2022)

Spero facciano entrare anche uno col monkeypox ad un certo punto, è necessario sdoganare ogni malattia inclusiva


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2022)

A me sto programma fa ribrezzo, guardare cosa fanno delle persone chiuse in una casa, interezze meno di 0.

Detto questo, 
ognuno guarda ciò che vuole, ad esempio, noi diciamo che degrado mettersi davanti alla tv a guardare cosa fanno sti qua, per poi pettegolarne con altri "appassionati", 
loro magari pensano "che degrado andare allo stadio per vedere 22 persone che corrono dietro un pallone"...


----------



## Djici (4 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Se ci guadagna dei soldi è un merito, non una colpa, non è compito degli imprenditori educare la società (regimi a parte). Se le persone guardassero un programma storico o scientifico con la stessa dedizione, passione e audience stai tranquillo che in TV vedresti solo programmi di questo tipo.


Anche in questa discussione si incolpa chi decide invece del popolo... Uguale uguale alle discussioni sui politici 
Che non fosse mai colpa del popolo...


----------



## Mika (4 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Anche in questa discussione si incolpa chi decide invece del popolo... Uguale uguale alle discussioni sui politici
> Che non fosse mai colpa del popolo...


Esatto, fino a che la gente vede sto schifo loro ci guadagnano e la ripropongono. Come per i politici che non si mettono la da soli, i programmi li fanno poi se hanno seguito li ripropongono.


----------



## Marilson (4 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2022)

*Il degrado è il GF VIP e i concorrenti-conduttori che vi partecipano per lucrare su questi temi.

Chiuso OT e polemiche.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Esatto, fino a che la gente vede sto schifo loro ci guadagnano e la ripropongono. Come per i politici che non si mettono la da soli, i programmi li fanno poi se hanno seguito li ripropongono.





Djici ha scritto:


> Anche in questa discussione si incolpa chi decide invece del popolo... Uguale uguale alle discussioni sui politici
> Che non fosse mai colpa del popolo...


Sono d'accordo, ma è anche vero che gli ascolti televisivi di questa immondizia sono molto calati. La gente è scema, ma c'è un limite.

Purtroppo fa "ascolti" su twitter, è lì dove il GF VIP fa tendenza. E twitter è facilmente manipolabile.
Sarebbe twitter la fogna principale da spurgare. Gira e rigira sempre a Twitter torniamo, per ogni "degrado".


----------



## sacchino (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> GF VIP che tocca una nuova punta di degrado.
> Per la prima volta in Italia nella storia di un reality un concorrente sieropositivo farà parte del cast (o meglio, per la prima volta dichiarandolo).
> Si tratta del costumista gay Giovanni Ciacci.
> 
> "Essere sieropositivo è un enorme stigma sociale, con la partecipazione al reality di Signorini voglio dimostrare che sono una persona come tutte le altre e che non sono un condannato a morte. Sono fiero di quello che sono, e del messaggio che darò in TV."


Gay....


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Se ci guadagna dei soldi è un merito, non una colpa, non è compito degli imprenditori educare la società (regimi a parte). Se le persone guardassero un programma storico o scientifico con la stessa dedizione, passione e audience stai tranquillo che in TV vedresti solo programmi di questo tipo.



Non so se ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi. Essere un imprenditore comporta anzitutto la responsabilità di quello che fai. Propagandi 'sta roba e poi passi alla cassa a riscuotere, senza colpo ferire?

Avere delle reti televisive vuol dire invadere la vita degli altri. Dovrebbe essere esattamente una missione sociale.

Purtroppo se ne vedono i risultati.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2022)

Trasmettono ancora questa porcheria perchè riempie due giorni di palinsesto, in una rete che non inventa uno show nuovo da 20 anni ad esser buoni. Anche se fa ascolti bassi, trasmettendolo due giorni a settimana si ammortizzano i costi. Questa è la loro strategia, da qualche anno.

Prima hanno sfruttato la D'Urso che nei primi tempi, parlo dei primi anni 2000, era anche una valida presentatrice dopodichè l'hanno trasformata in un mostro (ovviamente con la sua complicità) che hanno creato e sfruttato fino a distruggerla e farla perc.lare un mese fa da Pio e Amedeo nella presentazione di palinsesti della sua azienda, ora Signorini che è l'(in)evoluzione più becera e che come presentatore fa schifo, ma è una persona potente in quell'ambientaccio. Dopo che sarà finita la generazione di Bonolis, Scotti ecc. Canale 5 sarà destinata ad essere peggio di un Real Time.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2022)

Toh, notizia fresca...
*
Tv Blog: Piersilvio avrebbe deciso di allungare il più possibile il GFVIP, che potrebbe finire agli inizi del mese di maggio. Possibile sacrificato l'Isola dei Famosi.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Toh, notizia fresca...
> 
> *Tv Blog: Piersilvio avrebbe deciso di allungare il più possibile il GFVIP, che potrebbe finire agli inizi del mese di maggio. Possibile sacrificato l'Isola dei Famosi.*


Sì sarà l'edizione più lunga di sempre.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Toh, notizia fresca...
> 
> *Tv Blog: Piersilvio avrebbe deciso di allungare il più possibile il GFVIP, che potrebbe finire agli inizi del mese di maggio. Possibile sacrificato l'Isola dei Famosi.*


9 mesi


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> GF VIP che tocca una nuova punta di degrado.
> Per la prima volta in Italia nella storia di un reality un concorrente sieropositivo farà parte del cast (o meglio, per la prima volta dichiarandolo).
> Si tratta del costumista gay Giovanni Ciacci.
> 
> "Essere sieropositivo è un enorme stigma sociale, con la partecipazione al reality di Signorini voglio dimostrare che sono una persona come tutte le altre e che non sono un condannato a morte. Sono fiero di quello che sono, e del messaggio che darò in TV."


Ma sto Ciacci sono anni che bazzica in tv, tra l'altro non è nuovo a reality/talent, lo ricordo a ballando con le stelle.

Quindi o non ha mai detto di essere sieropositivo oppure lo è diventato/ha scoperto di esserlo solo recentemente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Ma sto Ciacci sono anni che bazzica in tv, tra l'altro non è nuovo a reality/talent, lo ricordo a ballando con le stelle.
> 
> Quindi o non ha mai detto di essere sieropositivo oppure lo è diventato/ha scoperto di esserlo solo recentemente.



Ha fatto "outing" in occasione del suo annuncio di partecipazione al GF, giustificando la sua presenza al porcile per questo motivo (sensibilizzazione, anti-bullismo etc etc...)


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> purtroppo si,e la colpa è di un uomo solo,Piersilvio Berlusconi


La colpa è di chi guarda sta roba. Con zero ascolti tranquilli che chiuderebbe al volo ma la realtà è che tutto sto trash piace agli italiani.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> purtroppo si,e la colpa è di un uomo solo,Piersilvio Berlusconi


Piersilvio è un burattino dell'asse Signorini-De Filippi, che comanda veramente Mediaset e che ha contribuito a ridimensionare la D'Urso. Poi certo, lui ha dato loro corda perchè alla fine la De Filippi è garanzia di ascolti, ma quei due mostri sono creazioni del padre.


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non so se ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi. Essere un imprenditore comporta anzitutto la responsabilità di quello che fai. Propagandi 'sta roba e poi passi alla cassa a riscuotere, senza colpo ferire?
> 
> Avere delle reti televisive vuol dire invadere la vita degli altri. Dovrebbe essere esattamente una missione sociale.
> 
> Purtroppo se ne vedono i risultati.


Gabri da tutti mi sarei potuto aspettare sto messaggio tranne che da te che sei di solito il più disilluso e realista.
Un imprenditore cerca il profitto e se ne stra frega del resto e ti dirò, visto quanto costa il baraccone completo, è anche giusto che Piersilvio faccia così.
Il problema sono i milioni di italiani che lo guardano...


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Gabri da tutti mi sarei potuto aspettare sto messaggio tranne che da te che sei di solito il più disilluso e realista.
> Un imprenditore cerca il profitto e se ne stra frega del resto e ti dirò, visto quanto costa il baraccone completo, è anche giusto che Piersilvio faccia così.
> Il problema sono i milioni di italiani che lo guardano...



Non capisco perché sei sorpreso.

Io ho scritto come dovrebbe funzionare. Secondo me.

Quello che succede, me ne rendo conto benissimo, e si chiama degrado. L'amico lo critico perché secondo lui (se non ho capito male) ciò non fa parte dei compiti morali di una persona che fa informazione e spettacolo. E questa si chiama etica professionale.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Agosto 2022)

Io non ci credo che lo sìa,oggi per un pó di notorietà si farebbe di tutto,per me è una balla inventata per fare ascolti.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non so se ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi. Essere un imprenditore comporta anzitutto la responsabilità di quello che fai. Propagandi 'sta roba e poi passi alla cassa a riscuotere, senza colpo ferire?
> 
> Avere delle reti televisive vuol dire invadere la vita degli altri. Dovrebbe essere esattamente una missione sociale.
> 
> Purtroppo se ne vedono i risultati.


eh? essere un imprenditore vuol dire fare i soldi

se io sono un imprenditore e ho un'azienda (rete televisiva,catena discoteche,settore discografia,ecc quello che ti pare) e assumo manager che mi dicono "facciamo cosi facciamo cosà ecc che magari guadagniamo di meno ma almeno diamo un insegnamento sociale ecc ecc" io lo mando a cag....senza manco aspettare un secondo



che fai di colpo mi diventi ingenuo?


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh? essere un imprenditore vuol dire fare i soldi
> 
> se io sono un imprenditore e ho un'azienda (rete televisiva,catena discoteche,settore discografia,ecc quello che ti pare) e assumo manager che mi dicono "facciamo cosi facciamo cosà ecc che magari guadagniamo di meno ma almeno diamo un insegnamento sociale ecc ecc" io lo mando a cag....senza manco aspettare un secondo
> 
> ...



Grande.

No no, bene così. La logica redditizia viene prima di tutto, mica sono scemo. Poi però non vorrei sentire volare un fiato quando ci si lamenta di quello che ci viene offerto, eh.

E d'altra parte, come giustamente osservato, fanno soldi perché 'sta roba tira. Mah, a volte mi vergogno di appartenere alla razza homo sapiens.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Toh, notizia fresca...
> 
> *Tv Blog: Piersilvio avrebbe deciso di allungare il più possibile il GFVIP, che potrebbe finire agli inizi del mese di maggio. Possibile sacrificato l'Isola dei Famosi.*


peccato l'isola è anche piacevole, ci sono un po' di sfide, un po' di movimento...
gf fa proprio schifo invece, una recita.


----------



## sampapot (4 Agosto 2022)

condivido il titolo...degrado assoluto! non capisco cosa ci trova uno a guardare/ascoltare semi sconosciuti con un basso livello culturale che parlano del niente e non hanno niente da insegnare...vabbè, ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole...per ora


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Agosto 2022)

@Toby rosso nero quello che mi fa rabbia di sto programma è appunto la durata. Fallo di 3 mesi,mi tappo il naso e via,ma addirittura da settembre a maggio è ridicolo. 
qualsiasi programma dopo diverse puntate sa di stantio, di già visto, io non so come faccia ad attirare sta cosa.
L'isola dei famosi per esempio è già diverso: mettono dei casi umani in un isola, ma dietro c'è una sceneggiatura a mio avviso sensata,perché trattasi di una prova di sopravvivenza (per quanto finta sia).
Il GF ha una sceneggiatura che nel 2022 non ha più senso, cosa può fregare ai telespettatori di quattro dementi chiusi in una casa??? Poteva funzionare 20 anni fa,ma poi anche basta, sa troppo di "già visto"


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> peccato l'isola è anche piacevole, ci sono un po' di sfide, un po' di movimento...
> gf fa proprio schifo invece, una recita.


Quoto,l'isola per quanto sia una trashata anche lei, almeno ha qualche aspetto decente, insegna qualcosa (tipo il condividere il cibo con gli altri andare a pescare e a caccia ecc)
Il GF è solo una masnada di ignoranti subumani chiusi in una casa di lusso con tutti i comfort del mondo. Che cavolo me ne frega di seguirli?


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Toby rosso nero quello che mi fa rabbia di sto programma è appunto la durata. Fallo di 3 mesi,mi tappo il naso e via,ma addirittura da settembre a maggio è ridicolo.
> qualsiasi programma dopo diverse puntate sa di stantio, di già visto, io non so come faccia ad attirare sta cosa.
> L'isola dei famosi per esempio è già diverso: mettono dei casi umani in un isola, ma dietro c'è una sceneggiatura a mio avviso sensata,perché trattasi di una prova di sopravvivenza (per quanto finta sia).
> Il GF ha una sceneggiatura che nel 2022 non ha più senso, cosa può fregare ai telespettatori di quattro dementi chiusi in una casa??? Poteva funzionare 20 anni fa,ma poi anche basta, sa troppo di "già visto"


era nato diversamente, all'inizio era quasi un vero esperimento sociale.
ora è solo trash gossip.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Agosto 2022)

@willcoyote85 Che poi il grande fratello originale non è basato sul gossip, questo fa schifo proprio perché creano delle finte storie d'amore gelosie e tradimenti, quando lo scopo del reality è tutto un altro, non il gossip


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quoto,l'isola per quanto sia una trashata anche lei, almeno ha qualche aspetto decente, insegna qualcosa (tipo il condividere il cibo con gli altri andare a pescare e a caccia ecc)
> Il GF è solo una masnada di ignoranti subumani chiusi in una casa di lusso con tutti i comfort del mondo. Che cavolo me ne frega di seguirli?


Il migliore è Temptation Island. Le reazioni trash dei cornuti mi fanno morire. Purtroppo, l'unico reality "decente" non va più in onda perchè la De Filippo non ne era contenta in quanto il format non era al 100% suo, allora ha voluto lanciare quella roba penosa di Ultima Fermata che ne era una copia orripilante. Questa estate non è estate, per me.


----------



## smallball (4 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il migliore è Temptation Island. Le reazioni trash dei cornuti mi fanno morire. Purtroppo, l'unico reality "decente" non va più in onda perchè la De Filippo non ne era contenta in quanto il format non era al 100% suo, allora ha voluto lanciare quella roba penosa di Ultima Fermata che ne era una copia orripilante. Questa estate non è estate, per me.


L'accoppiata Signorini De Filippi sarà la pietra tombale su Canale 5


----------



## Maurizio91 (5 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Se ci guadagna dei soldi è un merito, non una colpa, non è compito degli imprenditori educare la società (regimi a parte). Se le persone guardassero un programma storico o scientifico con la stessa dedizione, passione e audience stai tranquillo che in TV vedresti solo programmi di questo tipo.


Ni. L'imprenditore in questo mondo di melma insegue puramente il cash e, in teoria, se la gente chiedesse cultura, lui gli darebbe cultura. 
Ma, nella pratica e nella realtà, sappiamo bene che il ruolo dell'imprenditore televisivo non è assolutamente neutrale ma egli, proprio per il motivo del lucro, cerca volutamente e con le più brutali intenzioni il programma che lo faccia guadagnare il più possibile. 

Mi viene in mente quel documentario su Berlusconne e la tv italiana: vari decenni fa in tv piazzarono le donnine nude in seconda serata. È boom di ascolti, e di lavoratori sonnecchianti la mattina. 

Questo è uno degli esempi più tipici per dire che l'imprenditore capisce bene che se metti la f1ca in tv darà uno stimolo efficace per attirare l'attenzione. Guardare le cosce non richiede alcuno sforzo cognitivo. 
Caso diverso è fare programmi con gente che parla, e per giunta di cose complesse. 
Nell'altro thread parlavo di questo: non è un caso che pure nel pre elezioni il massimo a cui arrivano è mostrare gente che parla, ma poco. E possibilmente facendoli litigare (la bagarre altro marchio di fabbrica della televisione per attirare facilmente l'attenzione). 

Belluccone ci ha basato decenni di tv su questo. Milioni di femmine, sensazionalismo, bagarre. Interi programmi basati su questo, fruiti col suo team di conduttori (Ezio greggio, Bonolis, Msmmuccari etc). 
Sul piano sessuale, con le tv, ha dato il suo bel contributo a creare frustrazione a uomini e donne. Ai primi eterna insoddisfazione della propria donna, brutta e imperfetta paragonata alla sfilata di topa che scorre in tv; alle seconde, patologica insicurezza fisica, a seguito del paragone con le suddette vallette. 

Quindi lo spettatore è colpevole perché è lui che accende la tv, lui nello zapping sente (vede) il canto delle sirene e non resiste. 
Ma è assolutamente anche colpa dell imprenditore, che ti spara in faccia il trash, che è come assistere a una lite per strada, o un'auto ribaltata: tutti si fermano a guardare


----------

